# Look at my girls~



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hello Everyone,

I Finally have some berried taiwan bees in my shop to show you guys.
*
*MY PURE RED LINE BERRIED MAY 27th.*


*Maybe one of the fathers*

*
My Tangerine Tiger Berried June 11th*


*Red King Kong Berried June 16th, Blue Bolt June 21st*

*
Blue Bolt Berried June 17th*


*Blue Bolt Berried June 20th*


*BKK Female Berried??*


I will post more follow up once they hatch!!
Tommy


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

You're doing something right buddy. That's prl is so white you can't see the eggs, love it


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tommy why did you put your Tangerine Tiger in with the Taiwans? are you looking to cross them. 

You have PRL for sale? What is price on them?

Curious to know why you would put your PRL in with other shrimps...isn't the whole point of having PRL to keep them pure?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

PRL x TB is a touchy topic. From pure point of view, I agree it's bad, but if you've bred mischlings you'll agree with me that some offspring show very nice colours. I guess that's what Tommy is trying to do, and maybe it was just an accident ;-)


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Those are some nice hot rounded girlz - so is Akadama your substrate of choice?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice shrimps!
I also have a few BB born they are amazing indeed!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*one more new mother *

*I Found a new mother today 

my 7th berried shrimp so far.

*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*just for fun*



bettaforu said:


> Tommy why did you put your Tangerine Tiger in with the Taiwans? are you looking to cross them.
> 
> You have PRL for sale? What is price on them?
> 
> Curious to know why you would put your PRL in with other shrimps...isn't the whole point of having PRL to keep them pure?


sometimes, just for fun. 
why not try something new right?

and pure red lines, can always remain pure later on 

85.99ea PRL or 10 for $800  all SS-SSS

Tommy


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't wait to drop by your shop someday lol. Everything in the pics look awesome 

Might plan a visit this week !


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*another exciting update!*

Hey everyone!

I just caught a glimpse of my PRL's babies that just hatched probably around 1-3pm. She was berried from May 27th making it 28 days hatched at a water temperature from 74-76.5F.

Here is one picture only! sorry, only seen one so far, will upload more when I see them!

I hope the poorly drawn circle works


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*blue bolt eggs*

Here you can see the eggs. This first time mom has quite a clutch, but as first time moms they will drop a few babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep that's quite a clutch she's got. Mine dropped hers last month, but she's berried again now.

Rest of them are still just babies.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Update again*

hey everyone,

so another update, found 2 babies now. This pic is June 24, 2013.



And TODAY!

I found this guy wondering about ~ I guess they are happy for now!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Exciting !!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*new mother!*

this time my shadow panda is berried now 



Here is a picture of her berries.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*PRL female babies are out and about*

This SS mischling PRL X ??? 11 days old now



2 more mischling 11 days old


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> Those are some nice hot rounded girlz - so is Akadama your substrate of choice?


Akadama is always a good choice


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> This SS mischling PRL X ??? 11 days old now
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more mischling 11 days old


congrats tommy. btw any taiwanbee babies?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> congrats tommy. btw any taiwanbee babies?


In two weeks  
Next is my tangerine tiger she's gonna give birth next week.

And yes I've always used akadama. 
But I started to use Ada now To see the difference


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

mr_bako said:


> In two weeks
> Next is my tangerine tiger she's gonna give birth next week.
> 
> And yes I've always used akadama.
> But I started to use Ada now To see the difference


ADA is the poor man's Netlea.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> ADA is the poor man's Netlea.


I'm getting really poor lately ;-)


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*updates*

More baby pictures and many more females berried ready to go~~~

*PRL baby X BKK shrimplet @ 20 days old and 1 tangerine tiger baby at 6 day old*



PRL X BKK baby SS grade baby @ 20 days



Another RKK with berries ready to go!



*This RKK female about to give birth, see all the berries are BKK!!*


*
This sss shrimplet is @ 22 days old.
*


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

What's that green stuff in the last pic?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> What's that green stuff in the last pic?


Sorry not sure what green stff you mean?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

mr_bako said:


> Sorry not sure what green stff you mean?


The stuff that looks like spinach pasta.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> The stuff that looks like spinach pasta.


Borneowild color. If u r talking about the thing the baby's are sitting on.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*even more babies and surprises now*

bkk baby 4 days old found hiding under akadama,

so far i've counted at least 6 BKK shrimplets





one month old prl mischlings



so far everyone is living and no deaths or dropped eggs 
plus females getting berried again and again!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*baby galore*

*BKK baby 9 days old , out and about happily eating around.
*

*
look at how big the prl babys are now 1 month old. and colorful*

*
Can you guess what baby the on top is?*

*
Baby shrimps like to gather on almond leaves for food *


*Look at this lil dude hiding.*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*more babies*

*Hard to spot blue bolt baby 6-7 days old*


*Look at the beautiful mother *


*Cant believe the BKK babies found shelter inside these tubes  so i put more in for the babies being born this week*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Video of tank!*

Heres video you can see all the babies in the tank.
Sorry for bad video skills!

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/shrimpbako/media/IMG_0728_zps47b49b39.mp4.html

Tommy


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*video*

just a short video of my tank..
probably 100+ babies of all sorts.
sorry for shaky hands.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*another video of family*

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/shrimpbako/media/familynbb_zps53910b09.mp4.html

another video of the family


----------

